# IronMag Research vs Maxim



## TheLupinator (Nov 29, 2014)

I was trying out IMR aroma for the first time and Maxim had a bogo sale so I grabbed 2 aroma and 2 adex.  Bumped my test dose to 600 (w/ 150 npp & 350 mast) and hcg 250iu 3x a week. As soon as I bumped the test I upped my IMR aroma to 50mg daily (split doses) and added 1mg Maxim adex daily (I run high on aromatization and have never crashed my estro before - except with letro).

Went in for bloods, results came back test was high (over 3500) and estro was right in range (32 if I remember correctly). Ran out of IMR aroma and went onto Maxim Aroma and stayed on their Adex. about 4 days later started bloating up, got some pseudo-gyno (fat around the chest), and lost my upper abs.. didn't feel like running back the following weekend to drop more money on bloods, so I just ordered more IMR aroma. Now I'm on 50mg IMR aroma (no adex) and I'm back to normal.


Take it for what it's worth, I didn't confirm Maxim was bad via blood tests. This was just my experience. Honestly I was pretty skeptical of IMR; claiming all the testing they do, having the reps with discount codes, and giving free product for members to log (reminded me of the old ology days).. but this aroma is pretty legit if I do say so myself.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

IMR has some of the best stane in my opinion. I used to run 25mgs eod or even everyday with other labs but on IMR I am only using 25 mgs twice a week with awesome results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2014)

Have you or will you be contacting maxim?


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you or will you be contacting maxim?



In their defense I have not contacted them/ given them a chance to send a replacement. It's hit or miss with these companies, some will send a replacement and others hide behind the "not for human consumption" bullshit, so lately I just been cuttin my losses. But I'll shoot them an email and see what they say.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Did maxim have a site to purchase from? I need aroma.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I mean IronMag Research.. Read which supplier was the good one wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2014)

ridge.johnston said:


> I mean IronMag Research.. Read which supplier was the good one wrong.


Hahaha I was gonna say urine idiot lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

Ironmagresearch.com


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hahaha I was gonna say urine idiot lol



lol It was late when I posted it and my brain was meh because of studying all night. Give me some slack. hahaha


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ironmagresearch.com



Awesome! I appreciate the link. I'll keep it on record. It doesn't have what majority of those here said I should use for my first cycle. Although, I did notice they had T3 which is used for thyroid maintenance. Right?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2014)

Exemestane is aromasin.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Exemestane is aromasin.



I didn't know that. Do you know if one the other available gears offered is "sten" ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2014)

ridge.johnston said:


> I didn't know that. Do you know if one the other available gears offered is "sten" ?


They don't sell "gear" just ancillary stuff.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 30, 2014)

So I shot Maxim an email. They responded within 30min and said to send them what I have left back and they will give a full refund. This is impressive bc most places if you're lucky will resend more product bc usually it's cheaper than refunding all your money. Every Research Chem company gets bad materials from time to time, can't blame em for that, but their customer service which is in their control is on point. Props to Maxim for the speed of their response and their customer first approach.


...oh and thanks POB, you just saved me $80... I owe you some TNE and a box of pop-tarts


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I could not figure out how to change my username. So, the new member " PHOENIX " is me. #FYI


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

this should be a good thing to try


----------



## cherrybafna (Oct 25, 2016)

it's really a good way to learn!


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome to hear the good feedback on the stane!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 22, 2017)

I have never had any probs with iron mag prami/dex,  they are quick too with shipping and customer service


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 25, 2017)

The stane from Iron Mag definetaly is hard as Shit to 
choke down. ****ing gross. But that's a indicator that it's prob good


----------

